
Consistency Models of Cloud Storage Services - tmm_
https://cloudrail.com/consistency-models-of-cloud-storage-services/
======
tmm_
After a lot of comments around consistency to our last post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12921389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12921389))
we decided to cover that in a blog post and compare all services. Happy
reading.

